# Box is leaving me



## Mike1950 (Dec 21, 2017)

White oak, made one of these. Hung around for 5 years but now is leaving. Damn tart, leaving me for a younger man.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 13 | Way Cool 5


----------



## TimR (Dec 21, 2017)

Obviously you didn’t give it the attention it deserved.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 21, 2017)

TimR said:


> Obviously you didn’t give it the attention it deserved.


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 21, 2017)

Of all the nerve... Chuck

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 21, 2017)

Took 5 yrs to realize. Maybe you boxed her in to much....

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 21, 2017)

White Oaks are like that they are full of tyloses-they hold things in.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Dec 22, 2017)

Gorgeous box Mike! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Dec 22, 2017)

What a Beech...

Really like how you did the 4 corners with the thins. Great box Mike.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Dec 22, 2017)

Nice looking box!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Dec 22, 2017)

Very nice box!!!!!!!!1

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Tom McCarroll (Feb 3, 2018)

Wow! How do you do the thin laminations on the corners?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 3, 2018)

Tom McCarroll said:


> Wow! How do you do the thin laminations on the corners?


It was easy- laminate board. 45 oak corners glue it all together and use router to round


----------



## Tom McCarroll (Feb 3, 2018)

“It was easy”

I’m thinking your definition of “easy” may be a little different than mine...but it’s really nice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 3, 2018)

Tom McCarroll said:


> “It was easy”
> 
> I’m thinking your definition of “easy” may be a little different than mine...but it’s really nice!


It really is not that difficult. Lamination is just veneers of different thickness. + the 4 mitered boards. The laminate is not mitered.


----------



## Tom McCarroll (Feb 3, 2018)

OK, so the laminated parts extend all the way to the inside of the box? How do you deal with the inside corner?


----------



## Tom McCarroll (Feb 3, 2018)

I’d love to see a picture of the inside of the box.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 3, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom McCarroll (Feb 3, 2018)

Bear with me, guys! I’m new at this...

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 3, 2018)

The emoji  means you are interested in the answer and following along. I think it was a great question and although that box left him i hope he has pics to answer you. You don't have to worry @Tom McCarroll This is a great group of people here and any hard time given is done in fun. Except when it's directed at me, nobody likes me... 

Stay involved, ask questions and have fun.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 3, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> The emoji  means you are interested in the answer and following along. I think it was a great question and although that box left him i hope he has pics to answer you. You don't have to worry @Tom McCarroll This is a great group of people here and any hard time given is done in fun. Except when it's directed at me, nobody likes me...
> 
> Stay involved, ask questions and have fun.



We like you, we just don't tell you, your ego would swell up and you'd get stuck in doorways.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Tom McCarroll (Feb 3, 2018)

Aloha, Don, I’m sure Mike understandably that I’m asking out of ignorance and a sincere desire to know how he did that! I think it’s awesome. Maybe I need to break down and buy a miter saw..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 3, 2018)

Schroedc said:


> We like you, we just don't tell you, your ego would swell up and you'd get stuck in doorways.


Ummm... Thank you? I guess...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 3, 2018)

Tom McCarroll said:


> Aloha, Don, I’m sure Mike understandably that I’m asking out of ignorance and a sincere desire to know how he did that! I think it’s awesome. Maybe I need to break down and buy a miter saw..


Mike builds amazing boxes and understands nobody has had the amount of practice he has had and after he growls or flips you off will share what he knows... sometimes...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 3, 2018)

Schroedc said:


> We like you, we just don't tell you, your ego would swell up and you'd get stuck in doorways.



So it is not swollen that big now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 3, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> So it is not swollen that big now.


Grrr

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 3, 2018)

Tom McCarroll said:


> OK, so the laminated parts extend all the way to the inside of the box? How do you deal with the inside corner?



Yes it does go through to inside. Inside corner is 45. Lid goes through also. No pics. It is here on WB somewhere

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 3, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> Yes it does go through to inside. Inside corner is 45. Lid goes through also. No pics. It is here on WB somewhere


@ripjack13 can you find the pics?


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 3, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> @ripjack13 can you find the pics?


12 or 2013


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 3, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> 12 or 2013



Build da box?


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 3, 2018)

https://woodbarter.com/threads/build-da-box.2601/

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 3, 2018)

Or this one??

https://woodbarter.com/threads/box.9848

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom McCarroll (Feb 3, 2018)

Boom! There it is! I understand now! Muchas gracias, mi amigos nuevos!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tom McCarroll (Feb 3, 2018)

Yup, miter saw is in my near future...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 3, 2018)

I particularly like how you draw out a plan to work from and keep it under your work to reference. Do you always use crayon?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 3, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I particularly like how you draw out a plan to work from and keep it under your work to reference. Do you always use crayon?


actually I prefer a red felt Pen and so did my helper.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## SeanPEvans (Sep 4, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> White oak, made one of these. Hung around for 5 years but now is leaving. Damn tart, leaving me for a younger man.
> 
> View attachment 138698
> 
> View attachment 138699


Beautiful box Mike, I really love the detail shot.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Leroy Blue (Oct 17, 2019)

Beautiful Box Mike !
I too had a box or a box once had me. I was young and had been warned about the lure of a beautiful but easy to build box. I had cared dearly for my box dusting, cleaning, and keeping it out of direct sun light. Only wanting the best for my box. One day my little friend was gone. I don’t make boxes any more. I would like to be my memory’s won’t let me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

